# Lonely Old Semi-Retired Traveler



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 5, 2015)

So, Ive been posted up in South Central Ohio since last May (2014) Working on custody shit to try and get to see my daughter...I lived out on the street and traveled from 1996-2011, then finally got inside thanks to an ex out in Boise....

But since I moved to this little shit hole town, Ive literally been alone 95% or better of the time Ive been back, and it next to impossible to meet people here. No one fucking goes out, and I still walk every where....This shits making me depressed in a bad way..like been times when a ropes been a decent Idea, But i dont really want to go that route....I could really use some fucking companionship, a lover, anyone one traveling through southern Ohio thats not a shady mother fucker that might want to kick it for a few days and give a guy some company...Please feel free to hit me up.

Its easier to drop me an Email, since Im not on here as much...My email is [email protected] drop me a line or what ever.

Stay safe kids.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

Ropes make better shoelaces than neckwear.

Sweet your ex is looking out for you.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 5, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Ropes make better shoelaces than neckwear.
> 
> Sweet your ex is looking out for you.


I Agree...Im not gonna go that route, but being alone this lone is shitty...But Im working through it best I can with the resources Ive got. 

My ex is looking for me? Who or which one lol


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

HoboSquirrell said:


> My ex is looking for me? Who or which one lol



Oh shit, I said looking out, not looking for.

The one you mentioned here:



HoboSquirrell said:


> ...I lived out on the street and traveled from 1996-2011, then finally got inside thanks to an ex out in Boise...



Dontchya know all your exes want some more squirrel?


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh haha, gotcha...Theres only one ex I can think of Id like to see again, Miss her like crazy.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hang in there dude, I haven't spent that much time along around my home area but I know what it's like to not beable to meet people to kick it with. I sometimes walk around whenever im in my home towns and all i see when i walk around is people inside watching TV. Or anyone that is out just looks at me like "who the fucks this guy and whys he look like that" kinda shit. So I usually resort to sitting inside and watching tv by myself when im in town. 
Actually sitting and watching tv is pretty much all I've done since i got here. Im even doin it right now


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 6, 2015)

RSTY802510 said:


> Hang in there dude, I haven't spent that much time along around my home area but I know what it's like to not beable to meet people to kick it with. I sometimes walk around whenever im in my home towns and all i see when i walk around is people inside watching TV. Or anyone that is out just looks at me like "who the fucks this guy and whys he look like that" kinda shit. So I usually resort to sitting inside and watching tv by myself when im in town.
> Actually sitting and watching tv is pretty much all I've done since i got here. Im even doin it right now




Definitely doing the best I can...Seems like our towns are fairly similar in suck factor lol


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 7, 2015)

Southern Ohio is a hell hole, I'm about to leave Ohio myself. Hope you can get to a better place soon.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 7, 2015)

Bedheadred said:


> Southern Ohio is a hell hole, I'm about to leave Ohio myself. Hope you can get to a better place soon.




What part of Ohio are you in....It will probably be sometime before I can get out of here though..waiting for court stuff to get resolved.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 7, 2015)

HoboSquirrell said:


> What part of Ohio are you in....It will probably be sometime before I can get out of here though..waiting for court stuff to get resolved.


I'm from Cleveland, so I'm here visiting


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 7, 2015)

Bedheadred said:


> I'm from Cleveland, so I'm here visiting



Oh cool, well if you're ever down this direction feel free to say hello.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 7, 2015)

HoboSquirrell said:


> Oh cool, well if you're ever down this direction feel free to say hello.


Right on, I don't plan on ever coming back to Ohio


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 7, 2015)

Bedheadred said:


> Right on, I don't plan on ever coming back to Ohio



Definitely cant say I blame you.


----------

